# Так сакроилеит это или нет?



## Dekont (11 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте! Хочу определиться с диагнозом, так как врачи разных специальностей говорят разное.
Я родила в июне 2021 года. Последние 4 месяца беременности были боли как будто бы в месте, где нога прикрепляется к тазу. По лестнице подниматься не могла, поднималась приставным шагом. После родов (кесарево сечение, т.к. зрение плохое) спустя месяц все прошло.
Ребенок набирал вес и из-за перенапряжения у меня начались сильные головные боли. Плюс начались слабые боли чуть выше копчика слева. В августе я сходила к мануальному терапевту, головные боли прошли, а боли около копчика остались.
Боли слева от крестца набирали силу, и вот, когда я уже не могла долго наклоняться без ноющей боли, я пошла к неврологу. Сделала мрт пояснично-крестцового отдела и шеи. 
Левосторонний сколиоз. Периневральная киста на уровне S3-S4 больше слева, вытянутая, с четкими контурами, 4,5х1,5х1,9 см. Загиб копчика кпереди под углом 98 градусов. Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков L3-L5 размерами до 0,2 см, не деформирующие дуральный мешок. Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5 размером до 0,4 см, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. Деформация дугоотростчатых суставов L3-S1.
Шея: грыжа диска С4/С5 (0,3 см), С5/С6 (0,3 см, там уже остеофиты).

Невролог (он же и мануальный терапевт) назначил костарокс, сирдалуд и кетопрофеновые свечи, но боли не прошли. Сказал, что лечить по-другому меня бесполезно, т.к. кормлю грудью и гормональный фон нестабильный.

Я пошла к другому неврологу. Та внимательно посмотрела диск мрт и обнаружила грыжу L5/S1 с низкой вероятностью резорбции.
Назначила кучу анализов, лазер на левый КПС №7, целебрекс и МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений.
МРТ показал множественные краевые эрозии. Интенсивность сигнала от субхондральных отделов с обеих сторон, больше слева, патологически изменена за счет отека костного мозга и неравномерного остеосклероза. Двустронний сакроилеит.
Целебрекс я пропила, лазер мне не помог. Меня направили к ревматологу.

Ревматолог назначила еще одну кучу анализов, в том числе и на болезнь Бехтерева. Все анализы у меня прекрасные, как будто и нет никакого воспаления. Болезни Бехтерева тоже нет. Ревматолог удивилась, что есть эрозии, как у 70-летней старухи (мне 39 лет).
Лечение: лфк, эторикоксиб или мелоксикам, или целекоксиб пить полгода, потом сделать мрт. Эти нпвп мне вообще никак не помогают. Каждый пила по 2 недели. 
Я пошла в реабилитационный центр, где делают лфк. Там ортопед проверил меня на аппарате, протестировал мануально и отправил делать снимок таза.
Рентген таза: расположение гребня крыла левой подвздошной кости на 1,17 см ниже головки правой  бедренной кости. Тазовое кольцо ассиметрично, ротировано, лонное сочленение  смещено вправо на 0,31 см. Сколиоз левосторонний на 6 градусов.
Назначил ортопедические индивидуальные стельки и лфк. Причем посмотрел снимки мрт и сказал, что особого воспаления не видит. Направил к остеопату на 1 сеанс, сделала.

И вот специалист лфк начал все это "расхлебывать". Он тоже протестировал меня мануально неоднократно. Давал кучу разных упражнений и с дыханием, и с отягощением, делал мне массаж, заставлял заниматься на электронном тренажере равновесия и т.п. Причем говорил, что похоже на зажатие нерва как при грыже. После 5 занятий в зале (плюс еще и дома занималась) мне стало получше. Равновесие я держу очень хорошо. Ноющая боль стала смещаться влево от крестца. Наклоняться долго я так и не могу. Дочь не ношу на руках уже 2 месяца, мне помогают.

Нужно было скорректировать стельки, подклеить там что-то. Ортопед опять протестировал меня на аппарате, пригласил глав. врача. Тот сказал, что вероятно у меня нет сакроилеита (!), кости таза немного встали на место. Может быть, это из-за стелек. На вопрос, что болит, ответил, что все зависит от мышц и надо продолжать заниматься. Скорректировал программу занятий и сказал, что можно попробовать перкусионный массажер.

Специалист лфк отнесся скептически к рекомендации по перкуссионному массажеру, но помассировал левую ягодицу. Плюс я сделала отведения левой ногой лежа на животе с отягощением на ноге. Ночью после этого у меня началась локализованная четкая боль в левой ягодице ближе к крестцу. Воспаление вспыхнуло с новой силой.
Специалист лфк протестировал левую ногу и сказал, что ОЧЕНЬ похоже на ущемление корешка нерва как при грыже (что и говорил ранее).

Вопросы:
1. Мне опять идти к неврологу?
2. Мне продолжать пить нпвп (уже почти 2 мес. пью), хотя они мне не помогают?
3. Как так может быть, что воспаление есть, а все анализы как у здорового человека?
4. Могли ли специалисты, которые делали мрт, ошибиться и неправильно написать, что у меня сакроилеит?
5. Почему никто мне не назначил никаких уколов, а только таблетки?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2022)

@Dekont, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dekont (11 Янв 2022)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

Dekont написал(а):


> 1. Мне опять идти к неврологу?


К ревматологу.



Dekont написал(а):


> 2. Мне продолжать пить нпвп (уже почти 2 мес. пью), хотя они мне не помогают?


Ревматолог решит.



Dekont написал(а):


> 3. Как так может быть, что воспаление есть, а все анализы как у здорового человека?


Может. Серонегативная форма.



Dekont написал(а):


> 4. Могли ли специалисты, которые делали мрт, ошибиться и неправильно написать, что у меня сакроилеит?


Есть.



Dekont написал(а):


> 5. Почему никто мне не назначил никаких уколов, а только таблетки?


А разве есть разница в эффективности?
 В какой научной статье это прочитали?


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2022)

К другому ревматологу, есть серонегативные формы, с отрицательным антигеном.


----------



## Dekont (13 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, спасибо за ответы. А вообще сакроилеит возможно вылечить? Как я понимаю, основное в лечении - прием нпвп. Верно?
 И я не понимаю, почему он возник. Все врачи, к которым я обращалась, внятного ответа не дали. Это от сидячего образа жизни, или от неправильного положения таза?
И правильно ли, что я хожу на ЛФК сейчас во время воспаления? И стоит ли ждать улучшения, если я продолжу ЛФК? Я уже лет 10 занимаюсь каждый день по разным методикам (Попов и его микрогимнастика, Норбеков, Ламыкин). Занималась из-за позвоночника и из-за хронического эндометриоза, чтобы восстанавливать хорошее кровообращение в малом тазу. Во время беременности бросила. Сейчас параллельно с ЛФК начала заниматься по системе Звиада Арабули. Или занятия ЛФК от сакроилеита мало помогают?
Раньше я ходила на плавание. Специально научилась плавать ради здоровья позвоночника. Плаваю по-спортивному, не задирая головы над водой. А сейчас мне врачи говорят, что мне вообще никогда нельзя плавать, что у меня переразгибание позвоночника всегда будет провоцировать воспаление. Плюс якобы у меня крестец стоит как-то не так. Я собираюсь укрепить поясницу (и вообще спину) - после этого плавать тоже нельзя?


----------



## AIR (13 Янв 2022)

Dekont написал(а):


> Последние 4 месяца беременности были боли как будто бы в месте, где нога прикрепляется к тазу.





Dekont написал(а):


> Левосторонний сколиоз.





Dekont написал(а):


> Деформация дугоотростчатых суставов L3-S1.





Dekont написал(а):


> Рентген таза: расположение гребня крыла левой подвздошной кости на 1,17 см ниже головки правой бедренной кости. Тазовое кольцо ассиметрично, ротировано, лонное сочленение смещено вправо на 0,31 см. Сколиоз левосторонний на 6 градусов.





Dekont написал(а):


> После 5 занятий в зале (плюс еще и дома занималась) мне стало получше. Равновесие я держу очень хорошо. Ноющая боль стала смещаться влево от крестца. Наклоняться долго я так и не могу. Дочь не ношу на руках уже 2 месяца, мне помогают.





Dekont написал(а):


> пригласил глав. врача. Тот сказал, что вероятно у меня нет сакроилеита (!), кости таза немного встали на место. Может быть, это из-за стелек. На вопрос, что болит, ответил, что все зависит от мышц и надо продолжать заниматься.





Dekont написал(а):


> Плюс я сделала отведения левой ногой лежа на животе с отягощением на ноге. Ночью после этого у меня началась локализованная четкая боль в левой ягодице ближе к крестцу. Воспаление вспыхнуло с новой силой.


Судя по выше написанному, имеется длительное привычное нарушение осанки,  из-за асимметричной нагрузки на мышцы таза его и начало "перекашивать".. по локализации боли легко вписывается грушевидная мышца,  место её прикрепления к бедренной кости и к крестцу... 
Чуть чуть "азов " так сказать..
Наибольшая механическая нагрузка на мышцы там, где она переходит в сухожилие и крепится к кости..  поэтому первые изменения в виде нарушения микроциркуляции,  застоя и микротравматизации происходят именно в этих участках, соответственно и клинически проявляются там же..
Небольшая нагрузка на проблемные мышцы при небольшой нагрузке улучшили немного состояние , а при увеличении нагрузки ухудшили, что легко объяснимо..



Dekont написал(а):


> Я уже лет 10 занимаюсь каждый день по разным методикам (Попов и его микрогимнастика, Норбеков, Ламыкин). Занималась из-за позвоночника и из-за хронического эндометриоза, чтобы восстанавливать хорошее кровообращение в малом тазу. Сейчас параллельно с ЛФК начала заниматься по системе Звиада Арабули.


"Может что то в академии поменять"  🤔  🤔 
Ну вот, то что я немножко написал - "поймёт не только взрослый, а даже карапуз "   
А дальше уже дело за Вами и лечащими специалистами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

Dekont написал(а):


> А вообще сакроилеит возможно вылечить? Как я понимаю, основное в лечении - прием нпвп. Верно?


Верно, но пока нет диагноза. Есть данные, на это указывающие.



Dekont написал(а):


> И я не понимаю, почему он возник. Все врачи, к которым я обращалась, внятного ответа не дали. Это от сидячего образа жизни, или от неправильного положения таза?


Не важно.



Dekont написал(а):


> И правильно ли, что я хожу на ЛФК сейчас во время воспаления? И стоит ли ждать улучшения, если я продолжу ЛФК?


Так и делать надо лечебное ЛФК.



Dekont написал(а):


> Я уже лет 10 занимаюсь каждый день по разным методикам (Попов и его микрогимнастика, Норбеков, Ламыкин). Занималась из-за позвоночника и из-за хронического эндометриоза, чтобы восстанавливать хорошее кровообращение в малом тазу. Во время беременности бросила. Сейчас параллельно с ЛФК начала заниматься по системе Звиада Арабули. Или занятия ЛФК от сакроилеита мало помогают?


Не принципиально, но надо.
А перечисленные гимнастики не дают основной нагрузки на таз?



Dekont написал(а):


> Раньше я ходила на плавание. Специально научилась плавать ради здоровья позвоночника. Плаваю по-спортивному, не задирая головы над водой. А сейчас мне врачи говорят, что мне вообще никогда нельзя плавать, что у меня переразгибание позвоночника всегда будет провоцировать воспаление. Плюс якобы у меня крестец стоит как-то не так. Я собираюсь укрепить поясницу (и вообще спину) - после этого плавать тоже нельзя?


Не согласен. Плавайте сколько хочется. главное, чтобы не только плавание.


----------



## Dekont (13 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, благодарю за ответы и прояснение ситуации!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

Ждем консультации ревматолога


----------



## Dekont (26 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, дождалась своей очереди к ревматологу, получила консультацию в другом городе у к.м.н. Вот, что она сказала: сакроилеит небольшой, механического характера, носит нетипичный характер на МРТ. Имеются признаки хронического болевого синдрома. Рекомендуемая терапия:
1. отменить НПВП;
2. ежедневно гимнастика до 40 мин.;
3. для обезболивания препараты из группы СИОЗН - дулоксетин 30 мг утром 1 месяц, далее по 60 мг утром до 6 - 12 мес.
Показаться ей через 2 месяца. Плавать можно. Тепловые процедуры тоже можно (до нее все говорили, что нельзя).

Честно говоря, не хочу пить дулоксетин. Я 7 лет назад пила антидепрессант на фоне лечения эндометриоза (не помню название), чувствовала себя как в целлофановом пакете, когда не хочешь ничего. Но она сказала, что, когда боль больше 3-х месяцев, нервная система как-то не так реагирует на раздражитель, и нужно такие таблетки пропить. А что будет, если не буду?
ЛФК продолжаю делать, ставлю таз на место. Боль сместилась от крестца подальше влево.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2022)

Dekont написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, дождалась своей очереди к ревматологу, получила консультацию в другом городе у к.м.н. Вот, что она сказала: сакроилеит небольшой, механического характера, носит нетипичный характер на МРТ. Имеются признаки хронического болевого синдрома. Рекомендуемая терапия:
> 1. отменить НПВП;


Будет прораба, если возврат боли, то возможно и не механической причины.



Dekont написал(а):


> 2. ежедневно гимнастика до 40 мин.;


Геройский поступок.



Dekont написал(а):


> 3. для обезболивания препараты из группы СИОЗН - дулоксетин 30 мг утром 1 месяц, далее по 60 мг утром до 6 - 12 мес.
> Показаться ей через 2 месяца. Плавать можно. Тепловые процедуры тоже можно (до нее все говорили, что нельзя).
> 
> Честно говоря, не хочу пить дулоксетин. Я 7 лет назад пила антидепрессант на фоне лечения эндометриоза (не помню название), чувствовала себя как в целлофановом пакете, когда не хочешь ничего. Но она сказала, что, когда боль больше 3-х месяцев, нервная система как-то не так реагирует на раздражитель, и нужно такие таблетки пропить. А что будет, если не буду?


Может болеть.



Dekont написал(а):


> ЛФК продолжаю делать, ставлю таз на место. Боль сместилась от крестца подальше влево.


Так по ноге и в Землю уйдет.


----------



## Simos (5 Фев 2022)

Вероятная причина боли дисфункция КПС, скрученный таз. С целью уточнения диагноза и определения источника боли рекомендовано блокада КПС слева.


----------

